# Miss Universe 2007



## Dark_Phoenix (May 29, 2007)

Did anyone watch last night? What did you think?

First thing I thought: "Where the hell is Miss Bahrain?!"
Followed by looking at their amazing make-up. Miss India was so beautiful, I kept hoping she would win. Miss Japan, also gorgeous, took the crown though. Pics below.

Miss Japan











Miss India (<so beautiful!)


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 29, 2007)

I absolutely loved JAPAN since the intros. I am so happy she won. Plus her makeup was stunning!
I also was a fan of Miss Tanzania! She is gorgeous!

I know this is gonna start the controversy (lol) but I support the disgust and booing that came to Miss USA because I believe she should have never made it to the top 5 however I will give her credit to how she amazingly recomposed herself. = )


----------



## chipmunkvoice (May 29, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA omg i couldnt stop laughing when Miss USA fell but i must agree, she picked herself up gracefully. 

My favorites were Miss India, Miss Brazil and Miss Korea. I was hoping Miss Korea might take the crown but i think her answer to the superpower question failed her (a wallet that doesnt dry up is not a superpower -_-) 

I'm so-so about this years Miss Universe but oh wells. I noticed last years Miss Universe looked quite different... I think she gained weight. And no, i'm not saying thats a bad thing... its just an observation.


----------



## amoona (May 29, 2007)

I felt so bad for Miss USA when she fell even if I did laugh haha. I'm humilitated when I fall and nobody's looking! But yea I agree she totally shouldn't have made it after she ate it.

I was sad that Miss Brazil didn't win, she was my favorite.


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 30, 2007)

Does Miss USA remind anyone else of Thandie Newton?


----------



## iio (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chipmunkvoice* 

 
_HAHAHAHAHAHA omg i couldnt stop laughing when Miss USA fell but i must agree, she picked herself up gracefully. 

My favorites were Miss India, Miss Brazil and Miss Korea. I was hoping Miss Korea might take the crown but i think her answer to the superpower question failed her (a wallet that doesnt dry up is not a superpower -_-) 

I'm so-so about this years Miss Universe but oh wells. I noticed last years Miss Universe looked quite different... I think she gained weight. And no, i'm not saying thats a bad thing... its just an observation._

 
I read that the translator didnt say everything that Miss Korea said so just that little quote didnt make her answer sound good.  

This was what Miss Korea really said "I would like to remedy the monetary defecits we have in charitable organizations, I would like to have the super power of a wallet that never dries so I can help people"​


----------



## Ms. Z (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Does Miss USA remind anyone else of Thandie Newton?_

 
Yes, I can see the resemblance.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 30, 2007)

During last year’s competition I realized that the translators were not translating the Spanish correctly, I was like that's not what she said.  They need to get better interpreters.

Miss Tanzania is so beautiful, in my opinion model material.  You know you must be gorgeous if you can get away w/practically being bald.  She's smart too, she has a degree in engineering.

Miss USA is beautiful and deserves a spot in the top 15.  When she fell I didn’t laugh, my jaw dropped, I felt so bad for her.  I heard her interview on the Miss Universe website and she sounds like Paula Abdul.


----------



## triccc (May 30, 2007)

I watched the very beginning. All of their country inspired outfits were crazy. I also thought it was funny Canada had a hockey stick.

I loved Japan! I was so glad she won.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2007)

had a quick flick through the site and i think from what ive seen japans evening dress was gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.missuniverse.com/delegate...hoto-gown.html

some of the others were really slutty lol germany springs to mind

http://www.missuniverse.com/delegate...hoto-gown.html

may be a really dumb question but israels national costumer was?? it looks like a cross between a oversize tutu and a prom dress lol r they butterflies??

http://www.missuniverse.com/delegate...o-costume.html


----------



## lara (May 31, 2007)

I thought Miss Australia's national costume was hilarious and yet really appropriate. The lifesavers are an Australian icon and their red and yellow uniform is about as close to a national costume as you can get in a young, modern, multi-ethnic country like this.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2007)

I just wished that the audience wouldn't have booed Miss USA.  I am glad Japan won.


----------



## Lissa (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't see this. Why did they boo Miss USA and why shouldn't she have made it to the top 5?


----------



## iio (Jun 1, 2007)

^ me too, if they booed her just because she fell i think it would be so stupid accidents happen


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 1, 2007)

I think they booed her because the crowd didn't like the US (as a country) very much... and after that fall I don't think she deserved to be in the top 5. *shrug* It's not exactly a very good show of poise.

imo... the worst one there was Miss Hungary. She was just hideous... too thin, ugly face, and a really weird (almost creepy) smile.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2007)

Perhaps the reason she did make the top five was because of how she handled herself post fall.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 3, 2007)

My Favorite was Miss Bolivia... her face .. SO GORGEOUS!!! Miss Brazil and Miss Venezuela were great too..
I laughed my ass off when miss U.S.A fell.. so funny...
But overall I'm ok with the results .


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_may be a really dumb question but israels national costumer was?? it looks like a cross between a oversize tutu and a prom dress lol r they butterflies??l_

 



A Princess costume


----------

